# dethleff globetrotter 1992



## bodser (Jan 30, 2008)

hi after very successful trip in summer to france ,spain and portugal I need to get some repairs done,toilet probably needs replacing,water pump packed in and leisure battery not charging properly. would any irish dethleff owners suggest a reliable and hopefully not too expensive company or individual. dublin based preferably ?
cheers
bodser


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

There are no Dethleffs dealers in Ireland to the best of my knowledge and there are only 5 dealers in the UK. I would suggest your post is better in another section of the forum to get a good response.

Regards,
Chris,
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## 116692 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello bodser ,
,
Cara motorhomes in Co. Limerick http://www.caramotorhomes.ie/
they seem pretty freindly .are Dethleffs Agents.
Hope this is helpfull?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Both probebly quite easy jobs to do... I replaced the pump in our thetford toilet, was a ten minute job. Charging could be something as simple as a fuse or a hell of a lot more!


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Bodser, eveytime I need something done in this sh it hole for a country it costs way too much and is never done correctly. The only thing I have done right was by a guy that the irish camper club but me on to......everything was done right, but took 3 weeks, is in the middle of nowhere near trim, and I never really managed to get outta him what he did do for the €990 other than the strut bearings and no chance of getting a receipt for the records like.....

I got a wheel bearing done by another place near me and 6000kms later on a trip to scotland it was knackered, had to have it done in scotland and so far so good and I paid half the price but had a full service too........price for two wheels bearing that only lasted 6k €660.......

so if you do find someone please let me know to.....apologies that this post is no help at all.

Any simple unbolt and replace jobs I would do it myself.....there is loads of help on here and in other sites for technical help.....


----------



## bodser (Jan 30, 2008)

*thanks*

hi ,thanks to everyone who posted , have been told that "maynooth motorhomes" are fairly reliable, hope to drop in van before xmas,will keep you posted as to result.
cheers
bodser


----------



## RikDethleffs (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi there,
I have a 1992 Globetrotter and I had the exact same niggles as you when I bought it.
I thought that we would have to replace the whole cassette toilet but in fact with a little DIY we now have a fully working WC for £22 ! It's easy to fix when you have been shown how. The pump is situated under the toilet roll holder (the container bit just lifts out. It is then easy with a meter to check if 12v is getting through to the pump and if it is then you need a new pump (£22)ebay. If the 12v is not there then it is likely to be a fuse which is stupidly located but not impossible.
Also, the charger is under the dashboard but it is really worthwhile to check again with a cheap multimeter whether you are getting about 14volts at the leisure battery with the van plugged in to 240v. If you are, but the battery isn't seeming to charge, get the battery checked (they fail really easily). It is easily cured even if you are not getting 14v with 240v plugged in so don't despair. 
Another worthwhile check is to start the engine and to check the voltage at the leisure battery (should be 14v with the engine running) if it doesnt rise then you have a blown 40A fuse under the bonnet in a thick wire next to the main vehicle battery. This will only cost pennies to replace but then both batteries charge as you drive. 
I hope this all helps, I run the Dethleffs Owners Club and we have some very useful techie members.
Richard


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

check all the bayonet fuses under the bonnet, left hand corner, check they are not gunged up with verdigris, clean them anyway, and the fuse holders that hold them. 

Stan


----------

